# Briggs stratton over charging



## nchanger (May 15, 2014)

Hello,
I need some help trying to figure out this charging system on a briggs stratton 16 hp ohv..It has a stator with a dual circuit (Red wire,Black wire),anyway it is charging at 16 .5 volts which is cooking the battery,,So does this thing have a regulator?,I havent seen one any where nor do I see one located in the wiring diagrahm..So wondering ,since that.. do I have to just replace the stator? Unless anyone knows of a hidden location of the regulator?
Thank you anyone!
Bruce.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I don't know of them using a regulator, just a coil (winding) and a diode. One stator is for your head lights as it AC current.

How old is the battery ? What voltage can you measure when it not running?

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See: How to Test an Alternator and Engine | Mower & Small Engine Repair | Briggs & Stratton FAQ


----------



## nchanger (May 15, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for reply,
Well the last battery was bought inAugust of last year,And just boought another one..So it is new,But charging at almost 16 Volts when at maximum RPM..So Ive seen where this should be no more than 14.5 Anyway the new battery sitting without running is at 12.3 V.
Thanks for help..Im thinking I have 2 bad stators since there is no regulator,Althoough someone said all engines have a regulator..Dang if I see one on this..
Thanks again!
Brew.


----------



## nchanger (May 15, 2014)

Hello,
Trying to figure out how to use this forum..but as I was saying this is another new batt. Just cooked one from last August..So since there is no regulator Im guessing I need another stator..I made the mistake of buying one off E-bay that was saying tested good..but this one is close to where the original stock one was at which was 16.5 running at max R.P.M. now this one is at near 16.0 V.
Thanks again!
Brew.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why are you running this engine at max RPM? If you cut down the engine RPM to something more reasonable the voltage will drop off.

BG


----------

